# PC Express card details



## balanga (Oct 21, 2017)

How do I get details about a PC Express card inserted in a laptop? I've never used one before so don't know if it has been recognised by my system.


----------



## Minbari (Oct 21, 2017)

```
pciconf -lv
```


----------

